Ask HN: How to stop chronic worrying? - skyisblue
======
ytNumbers
Negative reinforcement can be very effective at curtailing any bad habits you
might have. Put a rubber band on your wrist. Then, any time you find yourself
needlessly worrying, just pull on the rubber band, and let it snap hard enough
to sting. If, shortly thereafter, you start worrying again, pull that rubber
band a little further so it stings even more. Repeat as needed.

A less painful technique for addressing this is to click on the following
link, have a laugh, and then vow to stop being "that guy"...

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rdk-
rHAndNc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rdk-rHAndNc)

------
babygoat
Meditation has helped me a lot. It helps the "you" that wants to stop worrying
to be present. You learn how to be aware that you're worrying _while_ you're
worrying. Then you can stop it by gently placing your attention on something
positive or constructive. The more you do this, the easier it becomes.

------
tboyd47
One really good technique I've learned is to write your worries down on a
piece of paper. Once you do that, you realize how ridiculous most of it is.

